# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  على بابك يا صبر ..(فـــــــــــــــلاش)

## Princess

.

.

.

.

رفقاً ايها القدر .. 

بعمرٍ اراه يمضي هدر...

وعلى بابك يا صبر..



.

.

.


لتحميل الفلاش...




ملاحظه: 
الفلاش يفتح بملء الشاشه لتصغيره لحجم العرض الطبيعي يرجى الضغط على مفتاح Esc من الكي بورد..
الفلاش خلفية لروايتي.. 
ضعنــا يا صبرنا...

الرواية...

هنا..



البرامج المستخدمه:

فوتوشوب cs2 + ايمج ردي + فلاش + سويتش..


رأيكم هدفي
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## قمر دنياي

ماشاء الله جميييييل جدآ 
أبداااع يعطيك العافيه 
على الفلاش الروعه 
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

الله يعافيش خيه
من ذوقش
نورتي وياهلا
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

سأقرأها صفحاتك يازمن

بجراحك

بجمالك

بكل انفاسك

كانت لهيب او كانت كطيب

قادت الاقدار زمام اموري

فلا حيلت لي لتغيير الطريق

فآه ما كيدك يادنيا

..........

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

اميرة المرح هو ليس بالغريب من اناملك

ومن احساسك

فانت تقودي اناملك باحساسك المرهف

العذب

سلمتي وسلمت يداك

وحفك الله بواسع رحمته

لك تحياتي ولتكوني بخير

وعذرا على التقصير

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أول مآشفت الموضوع توقعت إن إنتي اللي صآحبته ..مآدري ليش*
*بعدني مآحمله ..بس أكيد جونآن* 
*بحمله وبعطيك رآيي*
*يعطيك العآفيه*
*تحيآتو*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## Hussain.T

ماذا اقول عن كل هذا الابداع يا اميرة

صراحة لا اجد تعبيرا يناسبه

كلمات جدا مؤثرة وروعه

اكرر ماقلته سابقا

انتي مبدعه يا اميره والابداع لعبتك بلا شك

دمتي مبدعه

تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

وااااااووو 

ما شاء الله عليك اموره مبدعه بمعنى الكلمة 

تحياتي

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله ..
روووعه إبداعي عجبني 
والموسيقى تجنن حدها
سلمت أناملكٍ المُبدعه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الهي.. ارزق كل من مر على متصفحي هذا
سعادة ابديه
وتحقيق كل الأماني..

بعدد كل الأشياء الجميله في الكون
اشكركم من اعماق قلبي 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


لا أظن هناك كلام س ـيوفي ح ـق إبداع كلماتك الكبيره ..


إح ـساسك ج ـدآ رائع ومميز ..


ع ـاودتُ قراءة كلماتك مرارآ ،،


" نبـ ض ـاتي تـ س ـارعت مع قوة ع ـباراتك "


أع ـجبني وص ـفك ونظرتك التفاؤليه ..


س ـلمت يمناكِ وإبداع ـكِ المـ س ـتمر ..


دمتي مووفقه من الرح ـمن ..

----------


## Princess

شوق
يسلم ربي نبضش وحسش
ولا يحرمني منش 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

